# Queso Blanco (White Cheese Dip)



## Raine (Mar 16, 2005)

Queso Blanco 

1 cup cheese (Monterey Jack, Asadero or Chihuahua) shredded fine
4 ounces green chiles
1/4 cup Half & Half
2 tablespoons onion, chopped fine
2 teaspoons ground cumin
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 serrano pepper, chopped fine (optional)
1 tablespoon fresh cilantro, chopped fine (optional)
Put all ingredients in a double boiler and heat on medium. Cook until melted and well blended, stirring occasionally. Serve with fresh tostadas or hot flour tortillas.


----------



## GB (Mar 16, 2005)

I have been looking for a good recipe for this for a while. This one looks like it is exactly what I have been searching for. Thanks Rainee.


----------



## Raine (Mar 16, 2005)

Sure, anytime.  The subject actually came up on one of my mailing lists.  Posted the recipe there and thought I would share it here.

I know my son was looking for one as well. They don't have any mexican joints in Syracuse.


----------

